# Suche Möglichkeit FW-Update CPUs 315-2AG10 2.0.0->2.6.11 und 315-2AF03 1.0.0->1.2.1



## Zigzag (12 März 2022)

Guten Tag, werte Forumsgemeinde,
in der Hoffnung mit dem Titel nicht gleich verloren zu haben...
Zunächst: ja. Es ist mir schon etwas peinlich mit so alten Dingen rumzunerven und als Nicht-Profi im Sinne des Forumsmottos wahrscheinlich auch nichts an Wissen beisteuern zu können - außer vielleicht: man sollte als Hobby-Schrauber von Siemens-Profi besser die Hände weglassen. Aber - nun "sind sie halt mal da", die diversen Baugruppen (neben gen. CPUs noch FM354, FM 357, FM 355C, FM350, SM338...) und irgendwie reizt es mich doch noch mal, die vor langer Zeit mal geplante Mehrachssteuerung (für meine alte Fräse - CNC und Drehmaschine - elektr. Leitspindel) in Angriff zu nehmen. Mir mangelt es eigentlich an nichts, Servos, div. Motoren 1FK6 und 1FK7, Software etc...was mir jedoch abgeht, ist die Möglichkeit die CPUs auf den letzten Firmwarestand zu bringen. Habe weder die Speicherkarten der geforderten Größe noch einen Prommer, um sie zu beschreiben. Gut, 4MB MMC findet sich noch ggfs, 2 oder 4 MB Flash wird schon schwierig...
Falls also jemand Rat und/oder Tat zuteil werden lassen möchte - ich sehe folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. Ratschlag aufs Update zu verzichten, da nicht wirklich nötig (fällt mir angesichst der Liste zusätzlicher Features/beseitigter Fehler schwer zu glauben)
2. Möglichkeit, die CPU mit ggfs. angeflanschter PSU zu "jemanden" (privat oder kommerziell) zu senden gegen freundlich bemessene "handling-charge" - wenn ich die Update-Anleitung recht interpretiere, ist das ein Vorgang von wenigen Minuten, wenn man Karten mit Update-Software zur Verfügung hat
3. Zusendung/kurzfristige Überlassung besagter Karten gegen Leihgebühr oder ggfs. Verkauf derselben
4. Bespielen leerer Karten sofern ich welche auftreiben kann (Tipps dazu?)
5. Kauf eines gebrauchten USB-Prommers und anschließende Privat-Insolvenz
6. Verkauf des gesamten Siemens-Portfolios und die vernünftige Lösung (Mach3/4, open source, Linux, Fernost-HW)

Möglichkeit 2 bis 4 wären zunächst meine Favoriten - tatsächlich auch 5, falls jemand sich, nun ja, preisgünstig von seinem Gerät trennen wollte. 

OK, mehr wär's eigentlich nicht  
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. Erleuchtet mich.
André


----------



## PN/DP (12 März 2022)

1. Beide Updates sind sinnvoll.
2. Ich habe gelegentlich Firmware-Updates für User gemacht, wenn der User mir die Geräte auf seine Kosten zusendet (Hin und Rück je 4,95 EUR Hermes bis 500 EUR versichert). Ich müsste aber am Montag erstmal nachschauen, ob unsere 2 MB MC noch da ist. Die 4 MB MMC habe ich letzte Woche noch gesehen.

Zu 4: 2 MB Flash MC kurz oder lang gibt es zu "Marktpreisen". Notfalls könnte man so eine Karte mit 14 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Internet-Händlern kaufen und zurückgeben...

(für Bastler: theoretisch könnte auch eine 4 MB CF-Karte verwendet werden, falls die sich in die 315 stecken lässt, habe ich aber noch nie probiert)

Harald


----------



## Zigzag (12 März 2022)

Erfreulich zu hören. Gerne Lösung 2. Eilt ja nicht.
Über die Bastellösung habe ich bereits gegrübelt und recherchiert, allerdings gerade bei MC bislang nur die Info gefunden, dass sie mit Consumer-CF garnicht austauschbar, da nicht HW-kompatibel sei (angeblich geändertes, zumindest geringfügig abweichendes pin-out?) - vom Übrigen wie Card-ID/Seriennummer und Formatierung, Übertragung der Dateien usw. ganz abgesehen.
Dass Consumer-MMC auf S7 getrimmt werden können wenn man es schafft, die eigentlich nur 1x beschreibbaren CID (und in Teilen) CSD Register zu beschreiben und anschliessend ein Image per raw-write zu übertragen, habe ich was gelesen - leider habe ich keine CID für die 4MB Karte gefunden und auch keine Info darüber, wie die Update-Software auf der Karte angeordnet wäre (am einfachsten wäre natürlich ein Image von einer existierenden Update-Karte) - also für eine Einmal-Aktion ein interessanter, aber kaum vertretbarer Aufwand. Soviel Nachfrage gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr, nehme ich an.
Ja, wie geschrieben, ganz gerne, gib mir bitte Bescheid.
Schönes WE,
André


----------



## Waschke (12 März 2022)

Huhu, wir (unsere Firma) können ggf. auch Lösung zwei anbieten, da wir lustiger weise Selbst eine 315-2DP auf FW 2.6 hochgerüstet haben und dafür eine 8MB MMC Karte sowie unseren alten Prommer ausgegraben haben. Hierzu müsste ich aber erst Rücksprache halten.

Zu der "Beschaffenheit" der MMCs kann ich dir sagen, das sie Mechanisch (Gehäuse) Unterschiede zu "Normalen" Speicherkarten aufweist sowie, das markanteste Merkmal eine besondere Formatierung, welche nur mit einem korrekten Image wiederhergestellt werden kann, welches man nicht so einfach bekommt. Hab gehört die Italiener da irgendwelche Software gebastelt haben um eine "Defekte" Formatierung wiederherzustellen. Da weis ich aber nicht sehr viel darüber.


----------



## Zigzag (12 März 2022)

Ja mei, ich bin höchst erfreut über die Resonanz...eigentlich fast nicht mit gerechnet.
Schaun wir einfach mal was Urgestein Harald aka PN/DP zu vermelden hat, wenn er beide CPUs in einem Rutsch behandeln kann wäre dies natürlich optimal. 
(Den Prommer wollt ihr nicht zufällig....ach, lassen wir das  - obwohl,ich gebe gerne zu, ich liebe es, werkzeug-mäßig autark zu sein.)
Danke zunächst mal.
André


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> MB Flash MC kurz oder lang gibt es zu "Marktpreisen". Notfalls könnte man so eine Karte mit 14 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Internet-Händlern kaufen und zurückgeben...


Finde ich nicht ok.


----------



## Zigzag (12 März 2022)

Hi, don't worry, würde ich auch nicht machen wollen.
Aber angesichts einer gerade preiswert angebotenen gebrauchten 2MB in LANGER Bauform, also für s7 400, wäre die grundsätzlich in der 315 zu lesen? 
Für belastbare Erkenntnisse jederzeit dankbar:
André


----------



## Waschke (12 März 2022)

Zigzag schrieb:


> Ja mei, ich bin höchst erfreut über die Resonanz...eigentlich fast nicht mit gerechnet.
> Schaun wir einfach mal was Urgestein Harald aka PN/DP zu vermelden hat, wenn er beide CPUs in einem Rutsch behandeln kann wäre dies natürlich optimal.
> (Den Prommer wollt ihr nicht zufällig....ach, lassen wir das  - obwohl,ich gebe gerne zu, ich liebe es, werkzeug-mäßig autark zu sein.)
> Danke zunächst mal.
> André


;D den Prommer wird mein Chef wohl nicht hergeben wollen, zumal er ihn selbst eine Woche gesucht hatte bis er ihn gefunden hat. aber theoretisch könnte man die beiden CPUs in einem Rutsch machen.


Zigzag schrieb:


> Hi, don't worry, würde ich auch nicht machen wollen.
> Aber angesichts einer gerade preiswert angebotenen gebrauchten 2MB in LANGER Bauform, also für s7 400, wäre die grundsätzlich in der 315 zu lesen?
> Für belastbare Erkenntnisse jederzeit dankbar:
> André


Dazu kann ich leider nix sagen ;( meine Zeit in der S7-300/400 Welt war zu kurz um das zu Wissen bzw. herausgefunden zu haben


----------



## Strömling (14 März 2022)

Zigzag schrieb:


> Hi, don't worry, würde ich auch nicht machen wollen.
> Aber angesichts einer gerade preiswert angebotenen gebrauchten 2MB in LANGER Bauform, also für s7 400, wäre die grundsätzlich in der 315 zu lesen?
> Für belastbare Erkenntnisse jederzeit dankbar:
> André


also ich update die ganz alten  300er  mit einer  

langen 4MB flash Eprom
6ES7952-1KM00-0AA0 
also sollte auch die kleinere lange
2MB flash Eprom
6ES7952-1KL00-0AA0  
gehen.

beschreiben tue ich die Eprom mit Simatic  M2 bis M6 Field PGs

MfG


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2022)

Zigzag schrieb:


> Aber angesichts einer gerade preiswert angebotenen gebrauchten 2MB in LANGER Bauform, also für s7 400, wäre die grundsätzlich in der 315 zu lesen?


Hallo André

man kann auch die FLASH mit langer Bauform nehmen. Schreibt Siemens ja direkt auf der Seite wo das Firmwareupdate für die 315-2AF03 beschrieben ist:


> Voraussetzungen für die Herstellung einer Betriebssytem-Update-Card:
> 
> S7-Memory Card vom Typ: Flash 2 MB mit der Bestellnummer *6ES7 952-1KL00-0AA0*, 6ES7 951-1KL00-0AA0


Die 6ES7 952-1KL00-0AA0 ist die 2MB FLASH in langer Bauform.

Wie ich mir schon gedacht hatte, ist unsere ? MB FLASH-MC zur Zeit nicht auffindbar...

Harald


----------



## Zigzag (14 März 2022)

Ja, vielen Dank für die Auskünfte, leider ist die Euphorie über die wirklich günstige Karte nach Abgleich der Seriennummer sofort verflogen...war leider eine RAM-Karte, das war mir anfangs nicht direkt ersichtlich.
@harald: Falls die Karte doch noch mal auftaucht bitte PN. Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass ihr anderes zu tun habt als danach zu forschen. Bleibt die alte CPU eben bei V1.0.0. Für einfache Programmierübungen reicht das auf alle Fälle.
Bzgl. der 2AG10 zieh ich mir evtl. doch eine eigene 4MB an Land und verschick die zum Beschreiben, dann hab ich was in Reserve falls mir eine 2. günstige CPU dieser Art zuläuft.
Würde mich dann bei Dir oder Waschke melden. Vielen Dank erstmal für die Unterstützung.
André


----------

